

Kudos - colbyaley
http://aley.me/kudos-button

======
maaarghk
There _is_ a like button. Plus I just accidentally Kudos'ed that post because
I had no idea how the button worked and didnt move my mouse away fast enough!
Now I can't unkudos it. Oh well, that's life!

~~~
colbyaley
Like button? Thanks to Facebook, 'like' usually means 'share' now days. You
don't always want to share things, or at least I don't.

